# WAN Issue



## caradou (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello team,

I'm not using very well FreeBSD, but i have a very strange issue.

I'm using opnsense, a fork of pfSense.

My opnsense is installed into a VM on ESXi 5.5 with two NIC, one on WAN another one on LAN.


When the opnsense just boot, and i curl, i have

```
curl http://ovh.net/files/10Gio.dat >/dev/null
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
  7 10.0G    7  730M    0     0   111M      0  0:01:31  0:00:06  0:01:25  111M
```



So a very good speed (111M)

But after about 5 minute, the same give me


```
curl http://ovh.net/files/10Gio.dat > /dev/null
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
  2 10.0G    2  245M    0     0  6815k      0  0:25:38  0:00:36  0:25:02 5939k
```

A very poor speed 5939k, and i need to reboot again.

When i reboot i can download all the 10Gio file without issue.

Nothing changed. No machine connected to the LAN interface (I have disconnected the lan, and have the same issue)

Any idea ?

Regards


----------



## kpa (Aug 27, 2016)

I wonder why you have to ask OPNSense specific questions here. Don't they offer any support for their users in form of mailing lists of forums?


----------



## leebrown66 (Aug 27, 2016)

That's a pretty specialized version of FreeBSD, you'd have better luck with the opnsense forums I think.


----------



## caradou (Aug 28, 2016)

I agree, but, pfsense and opnsense is not the same, and FreeBSD is the common element. That's why my question is here.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## leebrown66 (Aug 30, 2016)

For reference, OP created this topic on the opnsense forum.


----------

